# pest problem



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Look on the label of various products for the "active ingredients". That is where you will see if boric acid is the main ingredient. Di-sodium octaborate is another name for boric acid. 

Boric acid requires that the roaches walk through it. Oftentimes they live in harborage that precludes boric acid powder application. I would urge you to consider any of the gel roach baits in hard to treat areas. They come in a syringe, not a bait station.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/advion-roach-bait-gel-p-304.html

this would be a good one.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Why not just buy boric acid? Any pharmacy carries it....as well as HD.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the answer PAbugman gave 4 years ago was pretty good.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with adding info to an old thread, as long as it's consistent with the thread and not off-topic.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

apparently not, sorry, won't comment on old threads anymore. I thought it was an interesting topic that deserved more attention.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Gustavas said:


> apparently not, sorry, won't comment on old threads anymore. I thought it was an interesting topic that deserved more attention.


I was agreeing with you. I, personally, don't see an issue with posting in old threads.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

r0ckstarr said:


> I was agreeing with you. I, personally, don't see an issue with posting in old threads.


beenthere sent me a message discouraging me from making such comments.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> Nothing wrong with adding info to an old thread, as long as it's consistent with the thread and not off-topic.


40 plus old threads were revived. Which we received a report on.

We don't worry about 1 or 2 old threads being revived.


----------



## 9545224 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, I recently joined this forum and like it alot. I`m from Bulgaria and want to share my experience with pest control. I try everything, but nothing have permanent results. I don`t want to sound like tv commercial but from two years I use Riddex plus and actually it`s work. The problem is a very hard to find original one. thats why some people say it`s not working. Look at the photo what is inside the original.

Number six is most important part that is missing in chinese reproduction -electromagnet.


----------



## chris67663 (Mar 3, 2015)

Boric acid is a colorless, odorless powder derived from borates that occurs naturally in soil, rocks, and seawater.

Besides pest control, boric acid has many uses that are very beneficial to mankind. It can be used as an antiseptic to sterilize wounds and as eye drops in a diluted form. It does everything from curing athlete's foot to treating vaginal yeast infections. It soaks up moisture and kills fungus which makes it good for treating wood rot. Boric acid can be used to prevent wood boring beetles, too. It is used as a flame retardant and even used in nuclear power plants to regulate the fission of uranium. It is practically non-toxic to humans, mammals, birds, fish, and many beneficial insects such as bees.


----------

